
Installing Zsh and Customising Terminal - lukewhitehouse
https://assortment.io/posts/installing-zsh-customising-terminal
======
drKarl
Another option instead of Oh My Zsh (some people would say it's better), is
Prezto.

~~~
drKarl
Well, actually Oh My Zsh probably has more features than Prezto since it's
older, but some people say, and I've experiencied it myself, that it can be
pretty slow, while Prezto remains fast and responsive.

~~~
lukewhitehouse
Might have to give Prezto a go then, heard good things from others too!

